# MS.com WasteWater hunters sign in!!(try again)



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Amazed BFG ever came back. First hunt was in 42, chisel plowed corn, 70 degrees, nothing even looked until after hours.

And the next hunt in 7 with him hunting under green burlap or astroturf or something like that, well, if the third in our party could have shot we'd been out of there at 2pm with 6 geese. As was BFG and I got to play guide with our geese on the ground.

Used layout blinds are pretty cheap here or on Craigslist. Powerhunters are pretty good if you don't hunt a lot. I can hike that, my gun, gear bag and spinny(s) out in one trip, come back and haul out a couple bags of sillies in the next trip and be set up in about 40 minutes.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

With all of this talk about MWW; think I may have to try it in the a.m.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Headed to the wastewater in the morning, from the number of vehicles scouting tonight there should be a good turnout at the draw. I even saw a fellow MS.com member towing a boat around the fields.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll be out there:lol:


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Gooseantor...were you out there Thursday? I know there were a few out there Thursday morning, just couldn't figure out exactly who was who...I was with goosemanrdk. I know he will be there as well tommorrow, I'm debating on throwing my hat in the ring in the AM as well


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

I will be at The p.m. Draw.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

23 parties this morning, we were drawn 19th. Still managed to get the opposite half of my #1 choice. But it was a tough morning, geese didnt show up in numbers like I thought they would, and when they came in they were pretty high. We never fired a shot although we had a couple pass by within range. The guys in the "good" half of the field managed to knock down two, they probably should have had more opportunities, but after looking at their spread on the way out I can see why the geese werent finishing for them. 

Oh, and congrats to goosemanRDK for his #1 draw. :smile-mad


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Drew 9th, Hunted 17A with 2 buddies and got 4 geese, had there not have been a few shots fired here or there to flare some working birds, we would've got the last two, but part of that was our own fault of smoking one in the decoys when some were up above. No ducks worked us this AM. I'm awaiting some pics of goosemanrdk's mutant geese he shot > Another great mornin' at the ol' Waste Water and thankfully for the most part the rain held off till we were out of there.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Mutant goosages


...didn't honk much, more of a "aflac! aflac!" type sound, right, Rob?:lol:


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

we were in field 4a and managed 5 honkers. they worked good until the end but then we relized that some silos were knocked over and that was flaring them. just one short of our limit, not a bad day



We are the kids with the big red trailer, you can't miss us :coolgleam


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I know who you are now!


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

im 16 and about 30 minutes away from the wastewater. Never hunted out there but i am willing to work for my birds, and with low water levels, looks like ill be turning to fields. I would like to come out and hunt it sometime when the migration gets good...


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Witnessed a good number of birds coming down today. No time like the present.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've talked to Branta and you're welcome to join with me sometime. I know I'm skipping this Saturday to watch my daughter rock her last soccer game of the year but should be up after that. Once the time changes though it gets really hard for me to scout.



Drew 1 yesterday afternoon and went to the zone we had scouted hard on Friday night. The geese didn't show up like we thought but the ducks made up for it. Had one buddy who is moving out of state in a few weeks and another that just moved back, so it was more of a social outing.

And dropping my phone while chasing a goose didn't help, only took 4 calls to it to find it back. Could hear it on each call and just worked closer and closer.

We shot well but poorly if that makes sense, with a lot of communal shooting to anchor birds that were hit more than once to finally drop them. Ended up running out of shells but only two birds sailed out of the pocket and required chasing.

Had 3 geese and 6 mallards (only one hen) down with three shells to go. I was chasing a crip when a black started working, I hit the deck, black lined up and my buddy anchored it with two shots. I found the cripple and sat down, loaded up the last shell and appointed a time keeper to keep us legal. At 6:47 a pair landed, jumped them up and stoned a huge black / mallard hybrid to end the night.

Thanks to Rob for the advice on screaming at the geese, the one we worked for 10 minutes I was about DOA from hitting the flute that whole time. At the end I sounded like a yelping poodle more than a goose but we put that bird at 20 yards (and then took 3 rounds to anchor it, all hits.....)

Great hunt, not so much fun walking out with 50# of birds.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Anybody make it out today? This weather had me seriously thinking about calling in to work and heading to the wastewater...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

low turnout...6 parties total, VERY few birds harvested, it wasn't quite the flight day we all thought..be glad you saved your vacation day!! Alot of birds headed east and south out to private holdings today and alot of ducks did not fly. Weekend should be optimistically good though!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry I have not posted in a bit guys, just got finished with a 12 day hunting marathon, that was supposed to include a trip to Minnesota, but due to weather and lack of migrating birds ended up being spent here in West Michigan. Anways, the Minnesota trip takes me away from the computer, and I vowed to avoid the computer even though I was home(ouside of brief weather checks or e-mail checks regarding the Lake Effect chapter hunt.)

Had an absolutely fantastic 12 days of hunting. Great hunts, great friends and over all great times.

Did manage to hunt the Wastewater a few times as well:

Thur 10/21 drew 3rd and was hunting with BigR and my buddie Bill. Birds were in a little bit of a funk, but did manage to get 4 geese and a suicidal juvie drake mallard.

Sat 10/23 Drew:


Duckman Racing said:


> Oh, and congrats to goosemanRDK for his #1 draw. :smile-mad


This day was originally planned as a hunt for the Girls(my wife and my buddies wife) as we were going to be leaving town the next day for Minnesota. Even though we were not going, we still left this day for them. Our draw surprised the heck out of me. There is a bunch of bad JuJu when hunting with these two fine ladies. My wife Erin has never drawn good when with us, and Donna after one full hunting season plus the start of this season had never shot a goose. Darn birds have never cooperated when she has been with. Well, that all changed on this day:
We shot 3 mallards, 5 canadas, 1 cross canada/barnyard goose cross, and one full white barnyard goose. We got a good draw, and Donna got her first ever goose completely by herself. Unfortunately, I did not take any pictures of the barnyard geese, but a least 2 of the 3 that are out there will not be breeding with the Canada's any longer.

Thur 10/28
Drew 3rd out of 4 parties and went to the spot I wanted. Was hunting with my good friend Jeff and we shot 3geese and 3 Mallards. All birds decoyed perfect and we capitolized on the few opprtunites we had.

Overall this past week was quite slow on the Wastewater, but this is quite normal for this time of the year. Stale birds that have seen the program. However, this past weekend in hunting and scouting I saw the first significant amount of Hutchinson's Canada geese, and small group of snow and blues showed up and a nice little flock of Tundra swan's also showed up. So, combining all of that with the upcoming weather and some "crop manipulation" that is beginning to be done on the Wastewater, things should start to pick up again. The next couple of weeks could start to get real good again.

I will be out again starting on Thursday for a 6 day hunting stretch. Hope to see you there.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

> Overall this past week was quite slow on the Wastewater...
> 
> ...So, combining all of that with the upcoming weather and some "crop manipulation" that is beginning to be done on the Wastewater, things should start to pick up again. The next couple of weeks could start to get real good again.


 
let's hope!! finally headed over in the morning for the first time this year. :chillin: thanks for the updates.


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

we amnaged to get a goose saturday but with that wind it was a pain. we had some huge flocks actually put down in our field but way at the other end. but it was still fun


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll be there Thursday....woot woot...


----------



## Blazin Guns (Feb 22, 2008)

with lack of new birds anywhere else, we may end up there thurs. as well!

Good luck to those venturing out to MWW in the morning.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

I heard real duck hunters don't hunt the Wastewater:lol:


----------



## Drake Down (Sep 11, 2009)

Blazin Guns "with lack of new birds anywhere else, we may end up there thurs. as well!"

E and I saw alot of ducks on Sunday afternoon. I think the place to be maybe the WW on Thursday. We need to hook up.

BigR, glad E and I made it in time. I thought the draw was at noon. Glad you and the crew were still in the house when we got there.


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

There will only be two of us in the Thursday draw if any singles need a party to join. We will be targeting ducks.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just wait Drake until the ducks pour out and start vortexing on the fields! We need some clouds/nasty weather, these high bright blue skies are not good!!

Duck Lab Jake nice job on the hunts man!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> I have a plan that might work on them SOB's...we'll see, maybe Tuesday


:evilsmile nuff said


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

goosemanrdk said:


> :evilsmile nuff said


Any Questions...:evil:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Drawn last, no cover in the field, Big River goose flute, lots of old beat up scratched decoys, stale geese.

No problem.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Drawn last, no cover in the field, Big River goose flute,* lots of old beat up scratched decoys*, stale geese.
> 
> No problem.


So that's what took you guys so long!:evil:

As for stale geese: Years of experience and watching the birds patterns compared to weather sure payed off in a big way yesterday. As quick as it all happened, it sure was fun!!!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, but we didn't have a bird when you were done, and we were only 15 minutes behind you in checking in at the HQ. No pass shots either; landed two of them.

Amazing, setting up a spread that looked like the birds that were in the field the night before. What a concept.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Thursday AM standby, got where I wanted, first couple out were singles or small groups that wanted to play. Went sniper, 2 shots 2 kills.










Feeling great about that, I headed up north for a layout shoot. Four buffies decoyed, shot 7 times, hit one. Talking 30 yards lolli-gagging in the spread. The only cool part was the 26 decoys out were all my own hand carved foamers or corkies, so it was cool to watch birds work the spread.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

what is up with the idiots that drive into your field while your hunting??:rant:

jees almighty if i can see the birds five fields over while lying on my back can't they see them from the road??

i mean they drive right past my parked truck and drive right up to the rigs, if there are vehciles in the lot then there are people hunting!!!:rant:

okay my rant is over return to the regular schedule programming:lol:


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

If it was a truck then it might have been the county workers, you can't do anything about them But if it was a car they can't be out there. I have told a couple of people off that drive down the rig roads, Just to take pics of me and my brother in our decs:evil:


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

the county DOESNT have to let anyone hunt out there

if they have work to do out there while you hunting then you should just wave to them and be thankful you out there


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey man, chill out a bit. We the goose/duck hunters are not the only ones that use the area. There are the county workers who are out there working, doing their job. There are bird watchers and bow hunters as well. These groups are also allowed a little bit more freedom on where they can and can not drive, and this many times allows them to drive the rig roads. We are not allowed to drive rig roads as the DNRE had to draw a line someplace to keep us from driving on the fields. Based on over 20years of experience hunting there, if they drove out to the rig point, it was most likely a county worker checking or working on something. While I sympathize with your frustration, it is not OUR area, it is a community used area. We have to share, and sometimes things like what you experienced happen.

It would be greatly appreciated if you would possibly edit your post to tone down the aggressiveness/hostility. We are treading on thin ice with the wastewater hunt, and I would hate for a county employee to see your post, get upset and put the screws to our hunting there.

Again, I symapthize as I have had county workers come out and work on a rig point for hours while I was trying to hunt. I have never once been upset about it, it is the breaks of the game. I have also had county workers flip the switches to irrigation rigs, that were working towards my spread, and send the rig in the opposite direction. I have had county workers drive the rig road, allow me to hop on the tailgate and drag my gear out behind their truck as well. So, sometimes you win, sometimes you loose.

Thanks and continue on.
Robert


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

these were not county workers, as i busted one of them last week while i was in the grass chasing down a crip. i walked right up behind him and his buddy sitting right at the rig smoking cigs and watching my buddy laying in the spread. before i could give him the lecture he peeled out and split.

today it was the guys in the big red truck, and if it was the same red truck i passed on the way out they were not county employees either.

belive you me when i rant i prefer to know what i rant about!! see my obama/granholm posts:lol:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

I can respect that. Then could you in the future at least clarify that it wasn't county workers with a statement stating so. As I am sure you can see, I am not the only one who figured you were venting about a county worker.

Sorry, I am just very protective of the Wastewater hunt. I have been hunting there a very long time, and trust me that hunt is NOT a for sure thing into the future. It would be a very sad day if we lost the ability to hunt there. 

Next time, get a license plate number and flag down one of the county Sherrif's and pass that information on to them when you see them. Those guys are all decent, and honestly would probably jump at the opportunity to "bust" some one that is up to some funny business.

As, for "lectureing" to you and others please be very careful about doing this. Preferably leave it to the "authorities" (ie. county sherriff, DNRE conservation officer). Your intentions are solid and just, but again, this hunt is in a very delicate position right now. I would hate to see us loose the hunt cause someone that was "lectured" went to the county commision and complained. I know it's hard, but sometimes you have to sacrafice(ie have a little bit of a hunt messed up by some lollygager) for the success as a whole.
Ask yourself, is the satisfaction of the lecture really worth upsetting the wrong person and loosing the hunting all together, all over a brief period of messed up hunting.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Did these guys drive out the irrigation rig road to the point, or did they drive up and park at the enterance to the rig road for a moment?

Also there are several rig roads that you are actually allowed to drive down the full length as they are access roads through the unit or too other fields.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Well said, goosemanrdk.

How's things looking up there? Been out of the picture for a week. I'd settle for a scale of 1 to 10. Don't need details.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Well said, goosemanrdk.
> 
> How's things looking up there? Been out of the picture for a week. I'd settle for a scale of 1 to 10. Don't need details.


Haven't heard how some of the boy's did today. I would say about a 4. Stale highly educated birds are in great abundance. We need the shut down that starts after tomorrow and some new birds with next weeks colder weather to our north and west.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

casey
your old roomate and his brother and dad hunted there today and said it was tough
saw lots of ducks friday night scouting but only saw 8 ducks this morning
i think rob is right the place needs some rest


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

All I know, is given current conditions, I would not be hunting ducks in the mornings.

I would say we are in more need of new birds vs taking a break. If we don't get any new birds during the break, the hunting will be just as tuff when things re-open. Saw this happen many years ago: Only needed 9 birds to reach quota when the break came and Nik re-opened the area for 1 day post break. Everyone figured we were going to go well past the quota. NOT!!!!! Didn't even reach the quota. Birds acted just like they had prior to the break. If memory serves me well, only 3 geese were shot that day, and it re-opened on a Saturday that year,so there were am and pm hunts.

c'mon colder nastier weather, bring us some new birds.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Took a couple MWW newbies on a Saturday afternoon hunt. Scouting showed a lot of birds working north but most people scouting there. Birds were flying late making checking other areas not an option.

Scouted in the morning and saw some geese working into 47. Other shot on the wind was 40, pass shooting some geese.

Set up in 47 and then the comedy of errors started.

1. Watched all the geese pile into 40.
2. Had two come in on the deck pointed at us coming right in, called and flagged and they bailed right now. Should have let them work.
3. Had four coming in behind full glide, did not do anything, not even blink, and they sucked up into another flock.
4. Had two come in feet in the dirt, tried to short land, got on the calls, they picked up, veered off and landed 200 yards to the side.
5. Then the wind stopped.
6. Birds started coming out, but with no wind, their flight lane was 100 yards behind us, save one group that slid right over 30 up unannounced.
7. Birds all went to 51, could not compete.
8. Group of ducks lined up, four split off, made a few laps and then got all landy behind us. Tough shot, none down.
9. Geese from 51 filtered back over 30 yards up, on the other end of our zone. I ran down there to get under them and didn't bring any shells, did not connect with the ones in my gun.
10. All my gear is now wet and full of sand.
11. Lost the ailing clutch at Burger King in Zeeland and drove home from there in second rolling the stops. Fun.

I like that I told another party that I didn't want to hunt in the crowd, but if I did I would go to 13B. They did. They killed more birds than every one else added up last night.

Daisycutter was able to peel one goose down from a high flock so we avoided the skunk.

But all in all I think based on showing some good people how MWW works, it was a good hunt. Next time, next time......


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

It was a brutal weekend at The ol' Waste Water...

Saturday 3 geese and 9 ducks killed
Sunday 2 Ducks Killed

Just in time for the closure, it couldn't get any staler out there and the birds are beyond wise it seems and are doing some very VERY odd things right now.

See everyone Thursday December 2nd for the re-opener....let's hope we get some new birds in place and we can all wack em and stack em flyway highway style.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

BigR said:


> It was a brutal weekend at The ol' Waste Water...
> 
> Saturday 3 geese and 9 ducks killed
> Sunday 2 Ducks Killed
> ...


Yeah!!! Hahahahaha!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Took a couple MWW newbies on a Saturday afternoon hunt. Scouting showed a lot of birds working north but most people scouting there. Birds were flying late making checking other areas not an option.
> 
> Scouted in the morning and saw some geese working into 47. Other shot on the wind was 40, pass shooting some geese.
> 
> ...


Wow...you make it sound like it was miserable or something...:chillin: Ok, well I guess losing the clutch sucks, but the rest of it was just hunting!! I appreciate FBD getting out there with us, I have meant to utilize that area for several years now but it is just such a different type of area it was nice to go with someone familiar the first time. Thanks again. It was very clear from the get go that the birds were stale, the weather didn't really do what we expected, and we were not on the X...other than that, what else was wrong?

I defnitely enjoyed my hunt. Good company, very coool resource for us as hunters that I will utilize more in the future now that I am exposed, saw a ton of very educated birds, and did not get skunked...sounds like a pretty good mid season hunt to me...

Hope to see more of you out there in the future...


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

As other have mentioned, the birds from this past week/weekend are a very tough customer to sell to...had 2 good hunts in 4 trips out...batting .500 I guess is not too bad for mid-season Wastewater birds :lol:. Laid the smack down on the geese last Tuesday...had to really change things up but feet down geese were the result. Then Saturday, had a decent duck hunt with 6 very well educated mallards and a black falling to our guns. Met some new faces from MS (Daisycutter)...hopefully the birds weren't too hard on you guys down on the south unit. But all in all a good first segment of the WW hunt.


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Anybody know if they are continuing with the late hunt this weekend?


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Opening day is December 2nd and runs through december 12th. Tuesday/Thursday-Morning Hunts only, Saturday/Sunday Morning and Afternoon Hunts


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, just wasn't sure if they met the quota yet. Didn't hunt the last 2 weeks there.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope, no quota anymore man...So go and get after 'em!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

So who all is going to be there tomorrow? I plan on being there, just have to figure out who is coming with me...


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Will be there...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Tried to email ya' bro...it got kicked back...I can't make it.

I HATE THIS YEAR


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep, will be there...may just be for the company based on what I saw this morning, but still looking forward to it.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Daisycutter said:


> Yep, will be there...may just be for the company based on what I saw this morning, but still looking forward to it.


I am planning on scouting after work today, but I was afraid this snow storm was going to wreak havoc on the birds. Hopefully the snow will let up enough so that I can see them flying (if there is anything flying).


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Kind of a bummer. No birds working the fields from 9:30am to 11:30. Snow made low ceilings at the time. About 3" on the ground when I left. Temps should hold it there for the re-opener. Weather may have them down. Saw more guys scouting than I did birds, even Nick was having a hard time finding them. My crew is going to bag it - maybe this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

TNL...same result for me this morning...duck numbers are WAY down since before the split. There was a fair number of geese, but they were all leaving the reservation, so to speak. Scouted from 8:15 to about 10:30 and saw one flock of ducks leave the lagoon and head out off the reservation, almost ran over a lone goose on the side of the road by the farm headquarters, and watched a BUNCH of geese leave around 9:30 to 10:00...all headed off the hunting area!!:rant: Gonna be very tough tomorrow unless they switch it up between now and then...

Maybe the afternoon scouters will see something a little different once the snow has been on the ground for a little while. I did see a ton of deer this morning though, one group of about fifteen and another of thirty or more...not good to see more deer than ducks and geese in the killing fields while scouting!


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Daisycutter said:


> I did see a ton of deer this morning though, one group of about fifteen and another of thirty or more...not good to see more deer than ducks and geese in the killing fields while scouting!


 
Ha! Ha! That's funny...or pathetic, because I was going to say the same thing about turkeys! I saw those birds leaving the res. No doubt they were on a mission.


----------

